# Rifle range in Hampton Roads



## JagFarlane

Anyone know where a decent rifle range is in or near Hampton Roads? Looking for a range able to accommodate a .270 Win with at least 100 yds.


----------



## Dave James

Chichommy up around WIlliamsburg is a good one and in Va.Bch out Pungo way you have the A&P arms range that goes to 200 yards


----------



## Bishop746

Is Chicohominy open? I heard a rumor it had been closed to vandalism, true?

The range in Pungo is nice and you dont have to be a member to shoot.


----------



## JagFarlane

Dave James said:


> Chichommy up around WIlliamsburg is a good one and in Va.Bch out Pungo way you have the A&P arms range that goes to 200 yards


Did a little research into A&P...its been sold and now called C2, however apparently the new owners put a lot of work into it, and also extended the range out to 300yds.


----------

